# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Charleston in February

## Karen

Hi all!  Any good recommendations for dinner?  I've only ever been there for lunch. We are staying downtown for my bday. 
Thanks in advance!!

----------


## zcrambler

I know they changed it up since I last was there but I'm sure the quality is still good, McGradys.

----------


## zcrambler

Edmunds Oust is another great spot.  Husk is the most recommended place but I don't typically make reservations when I travel so never have eaten there.  

Hominy Grill is good breakfast.

----------


## soyabeans

we just came back from Charleston i would eat at either the Peninsula grill or the Charleston Inn

----------


## NancySC

It's Oast not Oust, yet if imbibe too much, maybe ousted !

----------


## NancySC

Take a look @  charlestonmagazine/dining-guide !

----------


## Ronretro

Here's my top ones in Charleston:
...Hank's Seafood
...Halls Chophouse
...Magnolia's
...SNOB (Slightly North of Broad)

----------


## soyabeans

we also ate at SNOB'S and Hank's

----------


## amyb

Henry,now how could you possibly pass up a place named HANK'S?

----------


## soyabeans

there was also a restaurant called Henry's but we passed

----------


## Karen

Thanks to all!  I've eaten at Magnolia's and loved it!!  It looks like I have some research.  I prefer walking down the street and popping in not sure how busy February is.

----------


## zcrambler

> It's Oast not Oust, yet if imbibe too much, maybe ousted !



 Whoops, yes oast is right.  I need to get up there and see the new spot for the brewery.

----------


## NancySC

Charleston is always bizzy !  Sometimes even lunch reservations necessary no matter when.  Peninsula is great, have the coconut cake !  SNOB always on our list since package I book at our hotel, or try to, has $50 gift card at SNOB or High Cotton across the street included.  HUSK have only been to for lunch couple times & very good, & to the one in Nashville for dinner past May, good & pricey. Couple weeks from now HUSK opens in Savannah just 1/2 hr drive from our SC home.  McCrady's has 2 different options for dining, see the website.   Is there a way to pm you Karen ?

----------


## Dennis

Had a great meal at SNOB years ago. A duck dish with a great pinot.

----------


## Karen

NancySC...I sent you a pm.  Check private messages at the top of the screen. I'm pretty sure that Magnolia's and SNOB are on the list. Thanks again to all. What a great forum!

----------


## NancySC

I know, tomorrow !

----------


## Karen

Update. So, we had lunch at Henry's which was good and so busy!  Fabulous dinners at Magnolia's and Poogan's Porch.  Forget the other lunch place as it was ok. Dinner at Ruth's Chris (we had a certificate) and it was good, as usual.  Ate at the bar as I don't prefer their dining room. It was a nice trip with friends and everyone was happy. A good way to spend a 50th bday.

----------


## amyb

Happy birthday, Karen. Yes, life is good.

----------


## KevinS

I love Charleston, but don't get to enjoy it enough.  I plan to spend more time there in the coming years.  I'm pleased that your 0 birthday was a good one.  

My matching 0 birthday was at the Goose, and the meal was less than memorable.  The best part of the night was leaving there, and having a Tarte Au Citron and Un Coupe, a Lemon Tart and a Glass of Champagne, at Le Repaire.  I think that we then moved on to a reception at Hotel Normandie, which was only second to the Lemon Tart and the Champagne (but not dinner at the Goose), LOL.

----------


## cec1

I’m missing so many fun times at The Normandie!  Maybe we can do a “pop-up” party there some evening!

----------


## NancySC

Karen happy birthday !  Have never been to Henry's or Poogan's which now has a place on E Bay that is for pulled pork & ?  I didn't know there was a Ruth's restaurant in CHS, only the 1 in Sav. & haven't been there either, only Magnolia in CHS for lunch.  So many new places up there !

----------


## Karen

Thank you!  It was super!  We will miss you this year.  I will live through your posts.

----------


## Karen

> I love Charleston, but don't get to enjoy it enough.  I plan to spend more time there in the coming years.  I'm pleased that your 0 birthday was a good one.  
> 
> My matching 0 birthday was at the Goose, and the meal was less than memorable.  The best part of the night was leaving there, and having a Tarte Au Citron and Un Coupe, a Lemon Tart and a Glass of Champagne, at Le Repaire.  I think that we then moved on to a reception at Hotel Normandie, which was only second to the Lemon Tart and the Champagne (but not dinner at the Goose), LOL.



LOL. 0 birthday... Love it. It was cool to read about yours! :)

----------


## Karen

> Karen happy birthday !  Have never been to Henry's or Poogan's which now has a place on E Bay that is for pulled pork & ?  I didn't know there was a Ruth's restaurant in CHS, only the 1 in Sav. & haven't been there either, only Magnolia in CHS for lunch.  So many new places up there !



Nancy, it was crazy to make sure that I had the perfect itinerary for friends....stressful!  We take turns planning places and restos and they did a great job in New Orleans, so .....I branched out.  Poogan's is a must, but the menu was different than stated online.    We walked by during lunch and inquired about the menu.    The RC is in a hotel, that I forget, but it was hopping. I googled it due to a gift card and we were so tired after a long drive.  Excellent service.  Magnolia's and Poogan's  were out of this world.

----------


## Karen

> Happy birthday, Karen. Yes, life is good.



I meant to thank you for the well wishes!!

----------

